
Fidelity marks down stake in pre-IPO startups Cloudera, Dropbox - dan_ahmadi
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-funds-fidelity-ipo-idUSKCN0WW1EO
======
tristanj
About that Dropbox markdown, I'm not sure if that's news, GSV capital has been
marking down their dropbox position for months now. According to their SEC
filings (ticker GSVC), these are the estimated share prices for Dropbox common
stock over the past year.

June 30, 2015 - $22.88 per common share

September 30, 2015 - $19.06 per common share

December 31, 2015 - $16.94 per common share

Q1 2016 data not released yet

That's a 25% markdown over the last six months of 2015. Seeing how many other
tech stocks have fallen a lot lately (LinkedIn, Yelp, Twitter, GoPro), another
Dropbox markdown isn't that surprising.

~~~
scurvy
I think you meant to type "money losing tech stocks" instead to find just
"tech stocks." Profitable tech stocks are doing quite well.

The ones you mentioned largely lose money or have drastically cut forecasts.

------
entee
Winter has come. It's sad to see companies that are providing real, important
products getting hammered for not meeting potentially impossible expectations.

People have been talking about Dropbox struggling to meet its valuation for a
while now. I'm a little more surprised at the Cloudera markdown, they seem to
be a pretty important company in a sector that only keeps growing. Any
insights as to why Cloudera was marked down?

~~~
jcdavis
> It's sad to see companies that are providing real, important products
> getting hammered for not meeting potentially impossible expectations

They signed on to those expectations when they took those sky high valuation
investments. Thats not going to make the employees feel all that much better,
of course

------
smaili
_marked down its stake in big data software company Cloudera by nearly 37
percent_

 _also slashed the estimated worth of cloud-storage company Dropbox by almost
20 percent._

Ouch

~~~
kh812000
At Strata+Hadoop last week Cloudera said they are continuing to sign up 100%
y/y customers and growth remains steady. Surprising that their valuation got
cut so much...

------
xfour
I'm enjoying fidelity's releases as a public company they have to release
financial information. Gives as close a proxy as one can get to the health of
these "Unicorns" remember that term?

I wish fidelity or some other financial company would've taken a stake in the
front runners of this cycle, Airbnb and Uber.

On that note does Google Ventures doesn't have to give updates on how their
investments are doing as alphabet or is that just lost in the noise.

~~~
entee
I think it has more to do with mutual fund regulations than public company
regulations. I'm not sure how much Google has to disclose about its internals
but I think it has a lot of discretion.

~~~
sokoloff
Correct. Fidelity is NOT a public company.

